# Mrs. Tex Strikes Again



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's been about ten years since my wife and I really got to hunt together. Mostly because ten years ago marks the date that she entered the Masters Program at Weber State. Well, she's a Master now (Math, science, and education) and she's back at it. We got her a complicated mechanical arrow shooting contraption last year because she just didn't feel confident with her recurve any more as she doesn't have time to shoot it very often. We got permission to hunt some hay fields and after a few days this little guy gave her a perfect 30 yard shot and she drilled him. He went streaking outa there with his heart shot out but only made it about 50 yards. This is her 4th deer with a bow and I couldn't be more proud of her.

I just love it when chics kill...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to Mrs. Tex!! From the pictures, I can't tell who's more proud, you or her. Well done.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Her smile was more disbelief. She was so uptight about shooting a compound! But she held it together and stayed cool.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done to the both of you.


-DallanC


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

That is awesome! Congrats! I need to work on my wife!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What kind of a contraption is that? You can't hunt without a camo shirt!? Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Smile says it all congrats to you two


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Love seeing that! Congrats!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Very cool. Congrats


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

compound bow, predator camo and no plaid! Im suprised you even went!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Her smile was more disbelief. *She was so uptight about shooting a compound!* But she held it together and stayed cool.


was she always that way? or just after your "_traing_ :O•-: _wheels_" speech?

in all seriousness, its really nice to see her out again with you buddy.8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"was she always that way? or just after your "_training_ :O•-: _wheels_" speech?"

Lol! No, When I call them "complicated" it's for good reason. When you shoot a recurve you simply look at what you want to hit and shoot the arrow where you're looking. With a compound it's much more involved as we all know. For her to go from the simplistic art of shooting a stick bow to all the complexities of: release on string, wait for the shot, draw, anchor, find the right pin, settle, breath, back tension, squeeze...... There's enough going on when your in the heat of the moment hunting and you've got a buck standing there. I'm sure she'll get much better when all those little complexities become automatic for her and executing a shot is just another form of muscle memory. But until then, she'll be a wreck every time she has to connect all the dots to make it happen.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Her smile was more disbelief. She was so uptight about shooting a *compound*! But she held it together and stayed cool.


You just called it by its real name.....I'm gonna cry. Awesome success for you this year, for sure!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> You just called it by its real name.....I'm gonna cry. Awesome success for you this year, for sure!!!!


Yeah, but notice how I left out the word "bow"...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry I missed this earlier. Nice job to both of you. (with what ever "tool" you use)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to her!


----------

